# Freshwater to Salt..?!



## KayakAngler (Nov 25, 2012)

Gday all, 
I have fished fresh water all my life, being reasonably new to kayak fishing and recently moving up north i have decided to chase some beasts of the salt! With queenfish, cobia and GTs all on the target list is there any tips/tricks for handling big fish in a kayak? i have a good set of lip grips already and am up for the challenge


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't live up north but net and gaff would be a start.
If you need to grab a fish the best place to grab is the tail or under the gills, then to handle them on the kayak just bear hug or grab around/under the gills.
Also make sure the fish is worn out.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

It would be useful to know where you are going to fish, KA. But if you are going to kill the big fish you are seeking you'll need somewhere to store them where they are kept cool after capture. This typically means at least a metre of clear length space, preferably under cover. Many who catch big fish from kayaks employ a tail rope also. I doubt that you'll get much value from a landing net as you'll find any net large enough is a pain to carry and very hard to wield one-handed. A gaff is the best solution and can allow you to release fish if used with care.

Wait until the fish is very tired before attempting to bring it aboard. Keep the sharp end and its attendant lure with swinging trebles well away from your hands, feet and goolies. Handle with care. Take a camera to lend your capture stories credibility.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Agreed with all of Kev's suggestions. No disrespect to Tom but the tail and gills can be dangerous places to grab. GTs have sharp tail flukes and barra sharp gill rakers for example. A gaff or lipgrips would be the best place to start.


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Forgot about all the spikey and Toothies things up there haha :lol:


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

maybe go out with someone for a couple of goes before going on your own mate. its probably safer.

i haven't yet been in a yak since moving up north. i heard some trippy stuff.

where up north are you KA.


----------



## KayakAngler (Nov 25, 2012)

G'day guys, 
Thanks very much for the replies! All good points and i will take them all with me when I'm on the water. I have a few buddy's that know the area well so ill be going with them for sure before I venture out on my own. Loving the forum and hope to be posting up some great catches to come! 
Cheers


----------

